# Ilander Hula-Hood



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I received a couple of Ilander Hula-Hood lures that came in a bag of lures I bought. I have never used them before. My question is to those of you that have used them. Do you rig them the same as any other lure? Is this lure made so the Ballyhoo goes up into the head of the "Hood"?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

It tucks up under the hood. Works with a typical ballyhoo rig like in the thread below.


----------

